# Collection of anatomy picture sets



## snippy (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi there!

Since I maintain a similar thread in another board I thought I would post the collection of anatomy picture sets here, too. Most links go to PDF files, some to threads of two german boards.
Please note that the content is not mine (apart from one singe PDF).

Androctonus amoreuxi (female) (PDF)

Androctonus australis (female) (PDF)

Androctonus bicolor (male) (PDF)

Androctonus crassicauda (female) (PDF)

Androctonus finitimus (female) (PDF)

Androctonus finitimus (male) (PDF)

Androctonus mauritanicus (female) (PDF)

Androctonus mauritanicus (male) (PDF)

Babycurus gigas (female) (PDF)

Belisarius xambeui (PDF)

Bothriurus cf. dumayi

Buthacus arenicola (female) (PDF) 

Buthus paris (PDF) 

Centruroides arctimanus (female) (PDF)

Centruroides arctimanus (male) (PDF)

Centruroides barbudensis (female) (PDF)

Centruroides barbudensis (male) (PDF)

Centruroides chiapanensis (female)  (PDF) 

Centruroides chiapanensis (male)  (PDF) 

Centruroides gracilis (female) (PDF) 

Centruroides gracilis (male) (PDF) 

Centruroides margaritatus (female) (PDF) 

Centruroides margaritatus (male) (PDF) 

Chaerilus celebensis (female) (PDF)

Compsobuthus rugosulus (PDF)

Compsobuthus werneri (PDF) 

Euscorpius italicus

Grosphus ankarana (male) (PDF)

Grosphus flavopiceus (male) (PDF)

Grosphus madagascariensis (female) (PDF)

Grosphus madagascariensis (male) (PDF)

Hadogenes troglodytes

Hadrurus arizonensis

Hadrurus arizonensis

Hottenotta alticola (PDF)

Hottenotta arenaceus (PDF)

Hottenotta buchariensis (female) (PDF) 

Hottentotta gentili (male) (PDF)

Hottentotta h. nigrocarinatus (female) (PDF)

Hottentotta hottentotta ex. Togo (female) (PDF)

Hottentotta hottentotta Burkina Faso

Hottentotta hottentotta Burkina Faso Spec. Instar 2

Hottentotta hottentotta Uganda spec.

Hottenotta jalalabadensis (female) (PDF)

Hottenotta jayakari (male) (PDF)

Hottentotta salei (female) (PDF)

Hottentotta trilineatus (male&female) (PDF)

Isometrus maculatus (male&female) (PDF)

Iurus sp. ex Rhodos (female) (PDF)

Liocheles waigiensis ex. Marinduque (female) (PDF) 

Liocheles waigiensis ex. Marinduque (male) (PDF)

Liocheles waigiensis ex. Romplon (female) (PDF) 

Liocheles waigiensis ex. Romplon (male) (PDF)

Lychas scutilus (male) (PDF)

Mesobuthus caucasicus (male) (PDF)

Mesobuthus eupeus haarlovi 

Mesobuthus eupeus haarlovi (female) (PDF)

Mesobuthus martensii (female) (PDF) 

Mesobuthus martensii (male) (PDF) 

Nebo hierochonticus (PDF) 

Opisthacanthus rugiceps (PDF) 

Opistophthalmus boehmi (male) (PDF)

Opistophthalmus capensis (female) (PDF)

Opistophthalmus carinatus (PDF)

Opistophthalmus glabrifrons (female) (PDF)

Opistophthalmus macer (female) (PDF)

Opistophthalmus wahlbergii (female) (PDF) 

Opistophthalmus wahlbergii (PDF)

Pandinus cavimanus (female) (PDF)

Pandinus imperator  

Pandinus ugandaensis (PDF) 

Parabuthus liosoma

Parabuthus liosoma (female) (PDF)

Parabuthus mossambicensis (female) (PDF)

Parabuthus pallidus

Parabuthus villosus "black" (male&female) (PDF)

Rhopalurus crassicauda (female) (PDF)

Rhopalurus garridoi (male) (PDF)

Rhopalurus junceus (male) (PDF)

Rhopalurus pintoi (female) (PDF)

Sassandiotus gracilis (PDF)

Scorpio maurus fuscus

Scorpio maurus fuscus (PDF)

Scorpio maurus (PDF) 

Scorpiops pseudomontanus (male) (PDF)

Tityus asthenes (female) (PDF) 

Tityus asthenes (male) (PDF) 

Tityus magnimanus (male) (PDF) 

Tityus cf. silvestris (female) (PDF) 

Tityus cf. silvestris (male) (PDF) 

Urophonius granulatus (PDF)

Uroplectes olivaceus (male) (PDF)


New entries will be marked with "*"!

Regards
Finn


----------



## Keister (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice! Thankyou for sharing them!


----------



## InfestedGoat (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my! Thanks so much for this! (the A.bicolor link isnt working)


----------



## ANDROGOD (Feb 23, 2012)

This is fantastic! I think it should be a sticky.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Finn! Do you know if Leo has done any more? These are a great reference!


----------



## AzJohn (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice thank you.


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 23, 2012)

Great job! Thanks!
Tommy


----------



## snippy (Feb 24, 2012)

No problem guys!

Leo obviously has posted his files before. I did not know that, this threads seems rather redundant now. Anyways, there are some more in here, that are not his, so it is not totally useless 

@ Tuhin: Yes, he has. The new ones he posted today are already included here.

Regards
Finn


----------

